# A place for bulk ice?



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

When we do make it over, it looks like we have 5 boats coming and will easily get over a ton of ice. In my area, there is a fish house that sells it by the bar and the price is great but I think their minimum is something like 900 lbs. 

Is there a place near P'Cola where we could buy bulk ice?


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have never tried to purchase ice on that scale, but there are many ice machines down here that sell ice for $1.25 for 20 pounds straight into your cooler or 16 pounds in an ice bag.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds like Twice the Ice and it is a good deal. It is probably going to have to be a commercial fish house or something like that.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Destin*

You can get bulk ice in destin just inside the pass


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Jagsare1 said:


> Sounds like Twice the Ice and it is a good deal. It is probably going to have to be a commercial fish house or something like that.


Just for help/info I would call Outcast and Hot Spots. They'll surely be able to answer your question. I would also call Joe Patti's and ask them (probably would have to talk to a manager).


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, I'll call those guys. 

The ice in the pass is from the water or driving? Any chance you know the name?


----------



## reef donkey (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ice*

Call Morgan ice in advance and they will deliver. 251 947 5757


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Another option is...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/cheapest-ice-town-96209/


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

They are cheap but only have 900 lbs and we are loading 5 boats. I am thinking we will need somewhere around a ton of ice between the 5 of us? I have to check his location to see how far he is from where we will be because we are all towing boats. Thanks for the heads up. 

Thanks for the info on Morgan Ice also.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Joe Pattis sells bulk ice, you would need to call to see if they could get the amount you need


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ha...yeah, that's an assload of ice. Do you normally use 400 pounds of ice for a trip? That sounds a bit extreme. I'm sure you can piece together that much ice in Pensacola. Not sure about delivery and whatnot.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Not normally for sure but a limit of yellowfin would require a lot of ice. We will be out 2 days. Some ice melts, some ice in the drink box and some for bait, we will use some. Back on the east cost, I generally take 150-200 lbs on a normal summer trip and about 100-125 lbs in the winter. 

You guys have been helpful and it sure is appreciated.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Are ya'll planning to go this coming weekend? Hopefully the weather will be good. If so I will see you out at the floaters. Good luck and have a safe trip over.
Maclin


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes sir, this weekend. Friday and Saturday. If it all works out, there are 2 boats coming from Atlanta and 3 from NE Florida. Mine is a 31 Cape Horn, LIT UP. Weather forecast took a turn for the better in the latest one. Hope it stays good.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

I definitely hope the weather holds, I have a bad itch to get out there. If it all holds good I will be out there in a white 26 regulator "rarebreed". Make sure you have plenty of sabiki rigs in a bunch of sizes and colors. Sometimes the baby hardtails and threadfins will get picky or turn off one color after you catch a few. On your way out do not overlook any floating objects as that is where all of my tuna crack sized hardtails have come from this year. There have been hundreds of 3 to 4" hardtails under any bucket, log, or grass and you can load up. 
Maclin

Also do not forget the diamond jigs for catching blackfin under the rig lights at night.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Santa Rosa marina has free ice if you buy fuel. It is about 8 miles east of the Pensacola pass on the north side of the ICW. I dont know if they can handle what your looking for, I have gotten 400lbs from them before and they did not bat an eye. AND the price is truly right. 

Here is their website: http://www.santarosayachtclub.com/


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you ever get your ice set up? Where are you staying and launching from?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Jagsare1 said:


> Not normally for sure but a limit of yellowfin would require a lot of ice. We will be out 2 days. Some ice melts, some ice in the drink box and some for bait, we will use some. Back on the east cost, I generally take 150-200 lbs on a normal summer trip and about 100-125 lbs in the winter.
> 
> You guys have been helpful and it sure is appreciated.


You are right on with your ice amounts. When i run out there I like to have about 400+lbs on board. We have run out before and had to cut our trip short.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Not 100% of where we are staying yet. Might be the Fairfield on N. Davis but I am trying to determine if we can get trucks and trailers in there. Do you have a better recommendation? 

Launching from the ramp at Shoreline Drive in Gulf Breeze. Not sure what that is called. 



DreamWeaver21 said:


> Did you ever get your ice set up? Where are you staying and launching from?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Jagsare1 said:


> Yes sir, this weekend. Friday and Saturday. If it all works out, there are 2 boats coming from Atlanta and 3 from NE Florida. Mine is a 31 Cape Horn, LIT UP. Weather forecast took a turn for the better in the latest one. Hope it stays good.


We are running out this Wednesday night around 8 or so. Wavecast has it less than a foot that night. We are planning on hitting Marlin and the Ram at night and then running down to Horm Mt. for the morning bite. Then setting our spread and heading back to Destin Thursday. I will let you know what we see out there.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Please do. I would love to see a great report.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

We are headed to rigs wed also, will let you know how it goes


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> We are headed to rigs wed also, will let you know how it goes


Sniper, are y'all spending the night? Love to hail you as we get out there around midnight to see whats shaking. What channel will you be monitoring.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Head Kned said:


> Sniper, are y'all spending the night? Love to hail you as we get out there around midnight to see whats shaking. What channel will you be monitoring.



Yes we will be spending the night. We will be fishing off of Frenchy's boat, _Blue Print. _I think we will be monitoring 68 and as always 16. We are leaving Wed morning and will be out till sometime Thurs so we will see you out there.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

OK, we will be on my boat, _Knedding Out, a _light green Sea Vee_. _If we see you we will give you a shout.


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here is an idea I use during the tournamnets for my 250 Yeti. I line the bottom of the icechest with sham wow and place 10 pounds of dry ice in bottom. then I fill it up with ice. It kept ice for 12 days after the tournament. It really works. You can stop at walmart and by the dry ice and keep it in a seperate cooler and you wont have to by that much ice. This will also work great for your drinks and coolers that are not as insulated as well as a yeti. Good Luck we are going down this weekend good luck hope the seas calm down. 
Tight lines


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

For folks on the west side of P'cola. Perdido Key Seafood under the Theo Baars Bridge on the mainland side has their own ice house. You can fill a 120 qt cooler for $5. I'm sure hey would sell in bulk too.

Jim


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

jim t said:


> For folks on the west side of P'cola. Perdido Key Seafood under the Theo Baars Bridge on the mainland side has their own ice house. You can fill a 120 qt cooler for $5. I'm sure hey would sell in bulk too.
> 
> Jim


+1...


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

AboutTime236 said:


> Here is an idea I use during the tournamnets for my 250 Yeti. I line the bottom of the icechest with sham wow and place 10 pounds of dry ice in bottom. then I fill it up with ice. It kept ice for 12 days after the tournament. It really works. You can stop at walmart and by the dry ice and keep it in a seperate cooler and you wont have to by that much ice. This will also work great for your drinks and coolers that are not as insulated as well as a yeti. Good Luck we are going down this weekend good luck hope the seas calm down.
> Tight lines


 
Sounds like a good idea. Normally, I make a big brine in my kill box and it keeps fish near frozen.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds like I may have to check a couple of more places. Morgans Ice was very nice and helpful but pretty expensive.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I was hoping not to have to start another thread so I ask here. I am going to need a place to store the boat for 2-3 weeks pending another trip back over. I am looking around and found Pensacola Marina and Shipyards. Only concern is there is no mention of security anywhere in their info. Any better recommendations?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd start another thread...

Do you have a military id? Choices get bigger if you do.

Jim


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

I will start another thread. Nope, no Military ID.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Pensacola Shipyard, does have security at night along with cameras.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jagsare1 said:


> Not 100% of where we are staying yet. Might be the Fairfield on N. Davis but I am trying to determine if we can get trucks and trailers in there. Do you have a better recommendation?
> 
> Launching from the ramp at Shoreline Drive in Gulf Breeze. Not sure what that is called.


I assume you picked the Fairfield because it is right off I10. I know where it is. It is next to a mall that is mostly torn down now. I seriously doubt you will be able to get 5 trucks and 30ft class boats in their parking lot. The mall has tons of open parking very close but I personally would not be comfortable leaving my boat there. Davis is probably Pensacola's busiest street, which is still not very busy compared to a lot of places in the country.

I really don't have a good suggestion. I have lived here most of my life (I lived in Jax too) but I don't stay in hotels around here. I do know that when there are tournaments that people travel in for, I see a lot of boats at a hotel on the right when you come over the three mile bridge into gulf breeze. I am not sure what it is called, it might be the Bay Beach Inn Gulf Breeze. It has crappy reviews on google but it I know I have seen a lot of boats there and is convienent to shoreline park (that is what the ramp is called). I haven't been to shoreline in years. I use navy point a lot because it is the closest ramp to the pass unless you are millitary.

I didn't know that Joe Pattis sold ice to the public. My dad keeps a commercial boat there and we have loaded it with thousands of pounds of ice and I have been in their ice area so I know they make a lot. They tote it around in 500+lb rolling tubs and 100 pound tubs and don't have a hose or anything to shoot high volumes of ice outside the facility. Even loading the commercial boat we were loading up tubs on a pallet and using a pallet jack. Personally I would just hit the twice the ice place(s). Reddy ice is also in downtown Pensacola. Back when it was called People's Ice you could go get a 300lb block shaved and shot into your container. I don't have any idea if they still do that.

Not sure how much time you have been on the water around here but it is an easy place to navigate. Most all the bay is deep and you can go whereever you please. The only snag heading out the pass is don't head west too early because it can be shallow and there is the USS Mass about 3 miles offshore to the west of the channel and for whatever reason it is marked not by an obstruction marker but by a red channel marker. The marker is a good 100yds south of the actual wreck too.

Hope this helps!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Check with the Pensacola beach marina in little sabine. Bunch of charter boats there and a real short run from shoreline park. 
A few years back , I stopped on a big boat for fuel and ice. There was a Huge walk-in cooler with a mountain of ice. We scooped it up with a snow shovel and placed it in big carts you could roll down the dock to the boat. 

Maybe someone here can help me out if they still offer the service.


----------



## Jagsare1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Watching the weather to see if we can fish this weekend.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Hate to say it, but it is not looking good. I am postponing to next weekend.
Maclin


----------

